

Elementary OS - skbohra123
http://elementary-project.com/

======
jonsmock
Definitely needs an "About" page. Here's the first blog post for those looking
for a little more information (not much more):

[http://elementary-project.com/news/what-is-elementary-and-
wh...](http://elementary-project.com/news/what-is-elementary-and-why-should-i-
care/)

EDIT: still digging. Here's another interesting post:

"We mean that we want to be the first to offer a desktop OS that _doesn’t
include any way for the user to manage files_. ... We think that files should
be accessed from the applications that the user will use them in."

<http://elementary-project.com/news/just-do/>

Later, however, they talk about adding Nautilus (a file browser) and somehow
adapting to adhere with the above philosophy.

~~~
tmcw
Indeed; this website is apparently designed for people who already know what
it is, and the two links (Donate and Pre-Order) are bizarre. Why donate to a
commercial project? Why pre-order an open source project?

------
fingerprinter
I've been watching Elementary for a while and have to say that some of the
things they are doing are great.

DanRabbit is a talented designer and I do like his style. The apps they have
created (Midori, Dexter, Nautilus-elementary among the most popular) are
generally clean, fast and lean. I like that.

However, elementary is a bit all over the place right now. I think they are
trying to figure out what they are and who they are. I would like to see them
be a bit more focused and present themselves more coherently.

My current understanding about what they are trying to do is this: Make an
Ubuntu based distro (think Mint) that is highly themed, customized and styled
to make a very stylish and hip Ubuntu/Linux distro.

That being said, not sure that is what they are going for b/ c I think their
message has changed a bit over time. Not sure if anyone from Elementary
project is a HN reader to comment.

~~~
shinkansen
> I would like to see them be a bit more focused and present themselves more
> coherently.

Same here. I'm happy using the theme, eGTK and the Nautilus mod, but I
absolutely agree that they need to find their direction.

------
twodayslate
So basically Ubuntu with more icons? Can probably do this yourself in a couple
hours. Just replace icons and install a new theme.

~~~
robinduckett
Hours?

    
    
        sudo apt-get install midori
    

Download and install the elementaryIcons theme from gnome-look, deviantart or
[launchpad](<https://launchpad.net/elementaryicons>)

(put them in /usr/share/icons)

Download and install [eGTK](<https://launchpad.net/egtk>)

Download and install docky

    
    
        sudo apt-get install docky
    

Took about ten minutes. And you've just saved yourself $10.

Here's a screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/4cVN4.jpg>

Edit: Dexter's available on a PPA:

    
    
        sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lallenlowe/dexter-ppa
        sudo apt-get update
        sudo apt-get install dexter
    

Postler's a little more difficult to get

    
    
        sudo apt-get install bzr
        bzr branch lp:postler (make sure you're logged in to lp)
        sudo apt-get install valac libunique-dev libunique-1.0-0 libwebkit-dev libwebkit-1.0-2 libnotify-dev libindicate-dev libdb4.7-dev msmtp (in my case, you may need build-essentials, python et al)
        ./waf configure
        ./waf
        sudo ./waf install
    

Postler doesn't have a gnome menu icon but it does run if you Alt+F2 and run
postler.

Edit 2: Postler seems to be non-functioning.

Latest and greatest screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/awG2V.jpg>

Enjoy.

------
skbohra123
There is an irc channel for project #elementary on freenode. And they
confirmed that it's an OS based on Ubuntu Linux.

------
rman666
Looks interesting, but many of the links to larger versions of the screen
shots seem broken.

~~~
gnufs
Here's a screenshot: [http://elementary-project.com/news/wp-
content/uploads/2010/1...](http://elementary-project.com/news/wp-
content/uploads/2010/10/Screenshot-5.png)

------
stefanve
seems to be a OSS OSX (wannabe) based on linux :), If they do it right it
could be cool.

------
shinkansen
I've been using the "eGTK" (Elementary GTK) theme for just about a year now.
For my money, it's the cleanest, best designed GTK theme Gnome has yet seen.
It still doesn't feel as smooth as I'd like, this due I suppose in part to
Gnome and the way the desktop environment is integrated, but that said it's
still quite nice to look at.

~~~
jonsmock
So are you confirming that it's a theme? I think most of us were confused from
the title "Elementary OS," and the project didn't have an About page to
explain what it was.

~~~
robinduckett
It's a theme. See my comment further down to see how to get it up on your
Ubuntu.

